# Rogue Hazelnut brown nectar



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

As of late I have been trying a new beer each time I visited BevMo, well recently I struck gold and found a really good beer at BevMo. It's Hazelnut Brown Nectar, it's a brown ale which is brewed by Rogue brewery in Oregon. It is a very tasty beer which is not overbearing in any of it's tastes. In this beer you should taste hazelnut, chocolate, and just the right amount of hops. I want to drink this beer with a steak, I think it's a good steak type beer, but it's not like a stout where it "eats like a steak", it would just compliment it well. The only downfall is this only comes in 22 oz bottles and on tap, I think. No six packs, sorry guys. Anyway, I recommend this beer to everyone. If I had to give it a precise description, it tastes like Christmas. :tu


----------



## AD720 (Jan 14, 2008)

Darrell said:


>


Looks great, I LOVE brown beers! I have a Rouge Mocha Porter sitting in the beer fridge I just might get at tonight.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

AD720 said:


> Looks great, I LOVE brown beers! I have a Rouge Mocha Porter sitting in the beer fridge I just might get at tonight.


How is that one? I've seen it before and was curious about it. :dr


----------



## AD720 (Jan 14, 2008)

Darrell said:


> How is that one? I've seen it before and was curious about it. :dr


I will let you know after dinner. 

If it is half as good as the dead guy ale I am in for a treat.


----------



## AD720 (Jan 14, 2008)

I couldn't wait until dinner. :tu:ss:hn

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1419776#post1419776


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

I just had one of these tonight, it was really nice!:tu


----------



## AuburnFan1980 (Jul 15, 2006)

Darrell said:


> As of late I have been trying a new beer each time I visited BevMo, well recently I struck gold and found a really good beer at BevMo. It's Hazelnut Brown Nectar, it's a brown ale which is brewed by Rogue brewery in Oregon. It is a very tasty beer which is not overbearing in any of it's tastes. In this beer you should taste hazelnut, chocolate, and just the right amount of hops. I want to drink this beer with a steak, I think it's a good steak type beer, but it's not like a stout where it "eats like a steak", it would just compliment it well. The only downfall is this only comes in 22 oz bottles and on tap, I think. No six packs, sorry guys. Anyway, I recommend this beer to everyone. If I had to give it a precise description, it tastes like Christmas. :tu


Brother, I tried one of these while visiting a B&M in Nashville and LOVED it. I, too, would love to try one while over the grill....let me know how it goes when you have a steak with it.

Jason


----------



## JE3146 (Jan 15, 2008)

My godfather's brother created this brew. His name is Christ Studach(that's him on the bottle.. course he's lost weight since then). John Maier, the head brewmaster of Rogue tasted it and had him enter it in some competitions. The rest is history 

Love this beer. It was my first drink at age 21.


----------



## The_Bombero (Dec 30, 2006)

JE3146 said:


> My godfather's brother created this brew.


So does that mean you can get us some discounts? Maybe a few free cases?


----------



## JacksonCognac (Nov 12, 2007)

This stuff looks excellent and after my recent discovery of Samuel Smith's Brown Ale I will have to give this a try.


----------



## JE3146 (Jan 15, 2008)

The_Bombero said:


> So does that mean you can get us some discounts? Maybe a few free cases?


Doesn't work like that in the Brew scene 

Get involved with em, become friends, host an event.. and they bring beer. Lots of beer. 

As for cases getting delivered to your doorstep. Won't happen :r .. Believe me I've tried..


----------

